# Shaker Lakes Cleveland



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Anyone have any idea about the fishing population in these lakes? All I've ever seen is carp and green sunfish!


----------



## -C-IMP (Apr 25, 2008)

After the sewer district spends $6M+ for dredging and a dam you'll probably be able to catch
anything from alligators to zebra fish !


----------



## Girthline (Sep 19, 2014)

Nothing in there but carp and green sunfish! I fish there a few times out the year with kids while in the area!


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

I saw online that there's Crappie and Bass!


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

In there but I've never been able to catch anything other then carp or green sunfish!


----------



## Girthline (Sep 19, 2014)

I been going to both for years


----------



## U-Keep-The-Sheeps! (Apr 11, 2011)

Is there legal fishing there? I've lived in the area for years & always thought it was illegal to fish there?


----------



## allday (Apr 8, 2010)

No fishing allowed. Signs posted in a couple places


----------

